# Enpi



## shotokan-kez (Dec 30, 2006)

*Hey guys! Does anyone have any difficulty with this kata? For my shodan grading i need to know Kanku-dai, jion, hangetsu and enpi. I know them all except enpi. For starts i get confused when you do that straight punch then you twist your wrist, mainly because there is a bit where you don't actually twist your wrist but i just do it! Also what about the big jump, i just can't do it! I always end up landing with the wrong leg forward. If i do manage to get the jump right i am all wobbly and my stance is dreadful! :uhohh: *
*Normally i cope really well with learning new kata, and i get excited and really into it....but not this time. I am struggling with it and it's frustrating me.*

*Kez xx *


----------



## cstanley (Dec 30, 2006)

When you jump, don't go for distance just jump in a small circle...short and sharp; as you spring up, kick your heels up like you are trying to kick your own butt; both feet should hit the floor at the same time (exactly the same time) in as near a perfect back stance as you can do, and your shuto should exactly coincide with the landing...everything happens at once. When you land, think "sit" so you drop your center when you hit. It should look like you have been poured there in concrete. That jump is not easy to master.


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 30, 2006)

stanley,you took the word out of my mouth. I used to have trouble with the kata, but when I was at a seminar with Yamazaki, he basically told me the same thing. Empi is Shotokan's version of Wansu.  Shorin ryu does not do the jump. It is a shoulder throw.


----------



## cstanley (Dec 30, 2006)

twendkata71 said:


> stanley,you took the word out of my mouth. I used to have trouble with the kata, but when I was at a seminar with Yamazaki, he basically told me the same thing. Empi is Shotokan's version of Wansu. Shorin ryu does not do the jump. It is a shoulder throw.


 
We don't do the jump either...same throw. We call our's Wansu, too.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 30, 2006)

You can start by simply spinning on your foot, instead of making a big jump.  Once you train your body to "remember' which way to face, start taking short, high jumps.  Don't go for long distances.  

Remember to land on the balls of your feet.  It *really* hurts if you land on your heels.


----------



## searcher (Dec 30, 2006)

I am of the Okinawan lineage and we don't do the jump either.   I have seen it done in competition by Shotokan stylists and I can't say that any of them really jumped of any noticable height.   Try learning it now with two jumps to complete the full jump or you can step through it then start jumping.   Hope this helps.


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 31, 2006)

On another note I have always had more trouble with the jump in Kanku sho. Have not been quite able to get the mikazuki geri  to coincide with the jump well. 
Also, I tried to learn Unsu years ago and that jump gave me fits. I will have to try again later. It is harder on my joints now doing those jumps. I still love the challenge.


----------



## cstanley (Dec 31, 2006)

twendkata71 said:


> On another note I have always had more trouble with the jump in Kanku sho. Have not been quite able to get the mikazuki geri to coincide with the jump well.
> Also, I tried to learn Unsu years ago and that jump gave me fits. I will have to try again later. It is harder on my joints now doing those jumps. I still love the challenge.


 
Let me point something out...without getting into some dumb argument about it...there is no mikazuki in any version of Kosokun Sho (Kanku Sho) that I have seen done in any traditional ryu (Shotokan may do it, I'm not sure, but they are in a class of their own). It is generally done as a knee lift turn without the drop to the floor as in Kosokun Dai. The mikazuki/jump makes the kata unnecessarily busy and isn't necessary for the bunkai. I think it might have gotten added for tournaments...a bit more flash. Anyway, it doesn't really change the kata, so if you like it, do it. Hard core types will fuss about it, though.

Now, the jump turn in Unshu (Unso) is a bugger. I don't do Unso much. It is on my "remember so I can teach it to someone else" list.


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh I agree with you. I do like the kosokun sho(shito ryu version) better. I still practice the Shotokan version I originally learned from Yamazaki. It does have the mikazuki geri in it or at least that is what I was taught. It does seem that some of the  moves in Shotokan kata were added to add flash or dramatics in the kata.  In versions that I have seen from other Okinawan styles, there is the mikazuki geri, without the jump, just the turn.  
I am finding that I enjoy Shito ryu kata more and more.


----------



## Shotochem (Dec 31, 2006)

Height, not distance is the key.  Jump up and think of bringing your knees to your chest.  This also gives the illusion of more height and makes the body more compact making the rotation on the jump easier.

The landing takes a bit of practice.  Try to land with the same feeling as you are in Fudodachi the rooted stance.

The only way to really describe it is to take a cat and toss it up in the air and watch the way it lands.  See how it just digs in and locks.  

Disclaimer.......

Now to all you members of PETA and the ASPCA, I am not really telling everyone to abuse their feline friends just providing an appropriate analogy.


----------



## cstanley (Dec 31, 2006)

Shotochem said:


> Height, not distance is the key. Jump up and think of bringing your knees to your chest. This also gives the illusion of more height and makes the body more compact making the rotation on the jump easier.
> 
> The landing takes a bit of practice. Try to land with the same feeling as you are in Fudodachi the rooted stance.
> 
> ...


 
The cat tossing has possibilities...perhaps a tournament kata with a cat in each hand, then toss them at your opponent as you do the jump. If the cats began to fight, it would certainly get you extra points.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 1, 2007)

This is one reason I have gone back to my original Okinawan kata.  The jump in Enpi I almost always hurt my bad knee.  With Wansu I don't anymore.  I think Enpi is a great kata but that jump is just tough to do.  I suggest just practicing it over and over and over until you get it.  Takes some time but I am sure you will get it.


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 1, 2007)

*Hey thanks for all the useful tips guys they are very helpful. I think the jump in Kanku-dai isnt too difficult, i think it's easier because it's in a straight line. The hardest thing with jumps is putting moves in with it, and then getting it right. Also the jump in Hiean Godan isn't too hard either and i can get quite high with that.*
*So Enpi....i think i may just break down the moves and practise it over and over, if i can just get the jump right i can concentrate on balance and the shuto-uki later. Doesnt help that you have to land in back stance.*

*Thanks guys! *


----------



## Shotochem (Jan 2, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> This is one reason I have gone back to my original Okinawan kata. The jump in Enpi I almost always hurt my bad knee. With Wansu I don't anymore. I think Enpi is a great kata but that jump is just tough to do. I suggest just practicing it over and over and over until you get it. Takes some time but I am sure you will get it.


 
Is Wansu the same as the kata Unsu? 

 If it is I have a better chance of hooking up with Pamala Anderson than executing that jump without killing myself.:uhohh: 

The Enpi/Empi jump is a piece of cake in comparrison.


----------



## cstanley (Jan 2, 2007)

Shotochem said:


> Is Wansu the same as the kata Unsu?
> 
> If it is I have a better chance of hooking up with Pamala Anderson than executing that jump without killing myself.:uhohh:
> 
> The Enpi/Empi jump is a piece of cake in comparrison.


 
No, Wansu and Unsu are totally different kata. The Okinawan name is Unshu.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 2, 2007)

Wansu is the Okinawan name/version of empi.
Unsu comes from the Unshu that Funakoshi's students learned from Mabuni and added it to the Shotokan kata curriculum. I don't think that Funakoshi ever performed or taught Unsu, I think it was either added by his son, or by Nakayama. I do believe that Funakoshi may have sent several of his students to Mabuni for training and learning kata. Mabuni was Funakoshi's senior in karate.  Funakoshi was older, but Mabuni started training earlier in life.  I still am amazed that Mabuni had the time to learn so many kata. And master them.


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 2, 2007)

*Thats very interesting twendkata. I don't really do a lot of researching into karate, maybe i should! I haven't really had a real chance at unsu yet, have seen my sensei do it many times though, looks like a great kata and i'm really looking forward to learning it.*


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 2, 2007)

The above info is correct on Wansu vs. Unsu.


----------

